# Lymphocystis



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Back in February my friend Tommy and I purchased some fish and had them sent to us from a breeder known to many in the hobby. The fish that we purchased were 4 Argentea, 4 Bifasciatus, 4 Regani, 5 Umbriferum, 4 Zonatum. As soon as we received the fish we noticed a couple small white spots the on 2 Argentea, 1 Bifasiatus, and 2 Umbriferum. We set up a tank to treat the ones affected. Later I noticed a small spots on the other 2 Argentea that had already gone into the 210 gallon tank. Which were later removed and placed into the medicated tank. At first we thought it was velvet/tufts. Which is what we started to treat them for. After 3 or 4 weeks we seen no improvement, and matter of fact a couple seemed to get worse. Products used were API products. On April 3rd we made a stop by Aquarium Center in Clementon NJ. We mentioned it to Dominque and pulled it up on the computer saying that the reason the fish were not getting better was because they did not have velvet/tufts but in fact had Lymphocystis (first time I have ever heard of it). Yesterday I noticed a small spot growing on the dorsal fin of my black belt. Today I removed him from the tank. I just did some research and it seem this can ruin a tank. For those who have encountered this viral disease please offer your experience and what I can do to try and get rid of it. A couple post clearly say it is not treatable.

Now what really has made me mad is the fact after 10 days I called the breeder to get some info about what they may have and never received a call back. About 10-15 calls were made.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Can't say that I can help much... we can't cure viral infections in people very well, let alone fish.

Some resources say to separate the infected fish, and sometimes the disease can be cured spontaneously after a period of time. A reference book that I've found pretty reliable suggests that if the disease is only present on the fins, the diseased tissue can be scraped off or cut away.

Water changes are of course your best weapon, but you might try copper sulfate for a treatment.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Triscuit thanks for the info. But I am pretty sure I will be euthanizing them. I want to clear up the water very well so I can get some good shots of them and send them to the vendor. Because the way they came in someone had to of seen the stuff on them and sent them anyway. Personally I don't think that is how a business should operate.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

If anyone would like to see the photos of the fish with Lymphocystis you can go to aquariacentral.com or monsterfishkeepers.com in the fish disease section and see them under the same name thread. You do not need to create and account or sign in. Too much of a problem posting on this site. Lympho is something new to me and a very hard disease on fish. It is viral. If you introduce fish into your aquarium that has it it can literally wipe out everything.
Today I put down all the fish with lymphocystis (4 Argentea, 1 Umbriferum, 1 Maculicauda). The Maculicauda (Black belt) was my fish that caught it from the Argentea. Now that the fish are gone hopefully I can resolve it with the vendor this week. I really want to put this experience behind me. It was a horrible deal.
Also keep this in mind anyone bagging them and given 1 ounce of care to what they were doing could see that they were sick.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I uploaded two of the images for future reference.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I just spoke with the vendor that sent me the fish that had Lymphocystis. I can tell you I really feel 1000 times better. The vendor stepped up and truly offered to make the situation right, very very apologetic. That is all one can ask.
I know many of you are wondering who the vendor is and it is not important. Based on our conversation I consider the vendor to be very ethical and credible. If you are asking would I do business with the vendor again the answer is yes.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

This Lymphocystis is kicking my butt and winning. Today I am going to euthanize my last 3 Black Belts. I also notice a spot on one of my Bifasciatus (Rio Chacamax). I am going to get him out of the tank and scrape him today


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

I believe that some people have treated with a Formalin bath. It is SO important to quarantine new fish for at least 6 weeks. I too learned that the hard way years ago.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Today I euthanized the last 3 Black Belts. I also had to remove 50 percent of the caudal fin on 1 of my Synspilums. That has effected his swimming. The Bifasciatus that was scraped at least a week ago has heeled and do not see anymore problems. I am back to being pissed off because I do not know if I am going to see evidence of it next week. Because of this currently I am not having a good time being a hobbyist and that was something I never thought I would feel.


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

smitty said:


> Today I euthanized the last 3 Black Belts. I also had to remove 50 percent of the caudal fin on 1 of my Synspilums. That has effected his swimming. The Bifasciatus that was scraped at least a week ago has heeled and do not see anymore problems. I am back to being pissed off because I do not know if I am going to see evidence of it next week. Because of this currently I am not having a good time being a hobbyist and that was something I never thought I would feel.


I totally understand your frustration. I am sure that every hobbyist goes through something like this at least once. As a matter of fact I have been struggling with a batch of fish for 1 year now. Can't seem to totally irradicate a pathogen. Unfortunatley it does happen.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Yesterday I just had to vent. I was in a angry zone.


----------



## Zaphod (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm sorry to hear of this (it's older now). Say I think I am havign the same issue but I'm not sure... I posted pictures here

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=363922&p=2588674#p2588674

Does it look familiar?


----------

